# FREE Great Pyrenees



## Baymule (Feb 8, 2017)

I just saw this on another site I frequent, hope the mods don't mind the cross-post.

https://permies.com/t/62573/critters/FREE-Great-Pyranees-homesteader-Tulsa

@AClark do you need a couple of LGDs?


----------



## Bruce (Feb 8, 2017)

I bet she does! That would be great.


----------



## AClark (Feb 8, 2017)

I bet I don't, lol.

I have the cattle dog, something tells me a dog trained to chase livestock isn't going to mesh well with one trying to protect them.

Plus, Tulsa is 3+ hours from me


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 8, 2017)

It was @dejavoodoo114 that needed LGD's post haste.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 8, 2017)

@Ferguson K needs more dogs I believe.


----------



## Ferguson K (Feb 8, 2017)

I do! D, can you get their contact information for Me?

Thanks @Goat Whisperer


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 8, 2017)

Woo hoo!  Go get 'em!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 9, 2017)

I'll try, on my phone, it's just not the same as my laptop!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 9, 2017)

I can't get logged in on my phone. I'll get it when I go home


----------



## Baymule (Feb 12, 2017)

I went home Thursday afternoon and sent a PM on the other site and got NO RESPONSE.  If he found his dogs a good home, I'm glad, but he could have at least updated his post or responded to my PM.


----------



## sonorabitandspur (Feb 18, 2017)

AClark said:


> I bet I don't, lol.
> 
> I have the cattle dog, something tells me a dog trained to chase livestock isn't going to mesh well with one trying to protect them.
> 
> Plus, Tulsa is 3+ hours from me


Yeah, I have always wondered how that works! I had a friend who's grandpa owned a ranch up in the Coast Range behind several locked gates. One of those had sheep and four or five Great Pyrenees, I know cause I tried to unlock the gate on the other end for him! I made a few circles around the truck. Later we saw the owner of the sheep with two BW border collies. I have border collies and can't imagine the work goes smoothly. I would like to see who and how it is done!


----------

